# GT # 40 Los Angeles Lakers (27-12) @ San Antonio Spurs (26-13) [1/23]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Lakers v Spurs
6PM PST
*January 23rd, 2008















































vs









​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God I hope we win tonight...San Antonio's been struggling against some of the better teams...let's see what happens here.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about this game...hope we can at least keep it competitive


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were gonna have to come out with energy and intensity. Im not too worried about Duncan with Kwame there to D him up, but please PLEASE slow down Parker and Ginobli. Go Lakers!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Were gonna have to come out with energy and intensity. Im not too worried about Duncan with Kwame there to D him up, but please PLEASE slow down Parker and Ginobli. Go Lakers!


everyone says kwame is such a lockdown defender etc, i just don't see it. at least not this season.

btwm how are we even a 7 point favorite on the road without bynum?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> everyone says kwame is such a lockdown defender etc, i just don't see it. at least not this season.
> 
> btwm how are we even a 7 point favorite on the road without bynum?


Well Kwame and Bynum teamed up to hold Duncan to 5pts the last time we played, although that was before Kwame got hurt and obviously Bynum isn't here. Lets hope Kwame and Turiaf are enough today.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Crazy as it sounds I'm more concerned with Manu and Parker's penetration than Duncan on the block. We gotta find a way to keep them outta the paint.Do that we win. 

Duncan probably won't score more than 20 if that, But will we get sucked into helping and give up a bunch of 3's.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame is in such poor condition right now he's not a lockdown anything he's playing terribly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Last time in San Antonio, Duncan had 5 points...we lost by about 17...

We need to stop...BRUCE BOWEN!

He's killed us this year...it's bull****.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah it's hilarious how bruce has been hot against us in those 2 games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Am I dreaming? Kwame already has 6 points? He's made two free throws, a hook shot, and a dunk?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no turnovers too, and no "boards." that's amazing. he's playing well.

he still sucks though.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Am I dreaming? Kwame already has 6 points? He's made two free throws, a hook shot, and a dunk?


I was shocked when that hook shot went it. He threw 100 mph.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-0 run by the Lakers right now.

15-8 Lakers about halfway through the 1st quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame with 2 fouls...Mbenga getting into the game early...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah...Mbenga is NOT an offensive weapon...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah he kinda sucks to be honest. i might be wrong, kwame could actually be better than he is. wow.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> yeah he kinda sucks to be honest. i might be wrong, kwame could actually be better than he is. wow.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers always forget to guard players who shoot 3's...it's unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame IS better than Mbenga offensively...hard to believe, but true..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

27-23 Lakers after one quarter.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

who was the assclown who said jordan couldn't finish around the rim again? jeesh.

i think he's our 2nd best finisher behind kobe. and he's 6'1!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe is playing good team ball.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Kobe is playing good team ball.


was gonna say that. i really like his play these past 2 games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is playing GREAT as of late...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom at the buzzer!

54-45 Lakers at the half!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good 1st half. We really need to keep up the defensive pressure. And for God's sake, stay with the ****ing shooters! Finley and Barry are the only reasons were not blowing them out right now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sweet! the suns are losing by 10 with under a minute to go!

if we can pull this game out, and beat 2 out of our next 4, we'll be good i think.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

first couple of minutes in the first half, guys have been standing around. they need to get moving. 

i say sub ronny in for kwame, we need an energy guy at times like these.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers playing like **** to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have yet to score 1 point...and half the quarter is over.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the lakers not being able to give it to kwame brown in a pick n roll cuz he sucks is hurting the lakers tremendously right now


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing ****!!! what the **** is going on out there???!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers look absolutely pathetic, and have completely gone away from what worked in the first half. Wow.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame's missed two easy baskets now. kwameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

phil should have subbed fish and kwame out with jordan and ronny.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe needs to get back to what was working in the 1st half. Kwame!! You****ing *******!! Dunk the ****ing ball!! Lamar!! Stop picking up ****ty fouls! Luke and fisher need to stop turning the ****ing ball over!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs defensive has picked up a notch. What makes it worse is that it makes Kobe look bad. The Spurs played strong on kobe during the first have and Kwame, Ronny, and Sasha were in the right places to score. Now spurs play man to man and Kobe as a green light plus the Lakers arn't scoring.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow, not looking good out there, everytime Kwame misses a layup I miss Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> kwame's missed two easy baskets now. kwameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> phil should have subbed fish and kwame out with jordan and ronny.


Definitely agree.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

my problem with sasha is that he doesn't know his role, and he's always waiting to jack up shots. seriously. i think he just wants to fill the stat sheet up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, we're not winning this game. We suck.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was probably the worst quarter in the history of the lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Udoka?! UDOKA?!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

....****...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

stupid son of a ***** barry acting like he just made the game winner or something stupid piece of ****


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Where's ronny?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why didn't PJ ring out Ronny. He saved our *** first half. By the way Kwame sucks horse B***s


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Put Turiaf back in there.. Kwame aint doing ****.. At least Turiaf knows how to move without the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was atrocious. Pathetic. Horrible.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I blame everything on Kwame, I hate the way he rotates on Offense and Defense. If Ronny was in the game we would be leading.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive given a name to my pain.....and it is KWAME.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Again phil jackson gets some blame. I liked the quick timeout he called during the beginning of the third but after the Spurs kept coming he should have put in Ronny who was the main reason why the Lakers where up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** this ****. Stop letting no-name **** players beat us! What the ****?!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This game is over, kwame F***ed up again, he pissed me off so much


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers look like the Sonics right now...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

6 points and 10 rebounds.. typical lamar night. you know, the ones where he's supposed to step it up but doesn't.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> This game is over, kwame F***ed up again, he pissed me off so much


Believe it or not I'm more mad at the commentators who is blaiming this on Bryant. The Lakers came out and did the exact same thing they did in the first half which is if one-on-one - kobe shoots; if double or pressured - move the ball. The Spurs played agressive man-to-man defense and nobody was able to score. Odom was a foul machine in the post and walton can't score in the post to save his life. Another problem is that Farmer is not having a good shooting night and he is the main one that will get the open shots. Kwame sucks but it's up to Phil to recognize that on the road.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Did you guys see that timeout by Gregg Popp? As soon as Kobe hit a 3 he called a timeout - that's game managment.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even though it's only a 6-point game right now, I fully expect us to lose this game by more than 10 points.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That's game... horrible second half.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We will loose this game more that 10, don't you worry, Kwame will make sure that happans.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We will loose this game more that 10, don't you worry, Kwame will make sure that happans.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The One said:


> Believe it or not I'm more mad at the commentators who is blaiming this on Bryant. The Lakers came out and did the exact same thing they did in the first half which is if one-on-one - kobe shoots; if double or pressured - move the ball. The Spurs played agressive man-to-man defense and nobody was able to score. Odom was a foul machine in the post and walton can't score in the post to save his life. Another problem is that Farmer is not having a good shooting night and he is the main one that will get the open shots. Kwame sucks but it's up to Phil to recognize that on the road.


i agree, it wasn't kobe's fault this time. he forced a lot of shots, but we looked like duds out there.

we need to trade lamar. he's making 13 million and he's just plain inconsistent. we need to get rid of either luke or vlad also, and no need for sasha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe how unbelievable pathetic we've looked in this half. It's amazing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Really disappointing loss. We just didn't come to play in the 2nd half.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

What makes this game so hard to watch is not that the Lakers are playing so bad, it's the fact the spurs are playing so good right now....which you just get this feeling like,"why can't our guys play this good?" The Spurs got this uduka guy killing us and Ginobli playing with energy....if I was Phil i would stress to my team to finish this night strong on a good note and prepare for Dallas


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't have a good feeling going into Dallas. Mavs are much better home team than Spurs.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I just got home and caught most of the 4th quarter. Why wasn't Fish in the game?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This game and the season belongs on the back of sorry *** Lamar Odom, he can't score on guys 6'5 , pathetic he took 7 shots in the game. He's been floating all season long he's the problem KObe needs a second guy, this isn't about Kwame,or Fisher its all about Odom.

He refuses to shoot and acts like he doesn't care about what the team needs from him to win


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I predict that Lakers will loose every single game until Bynum gets back. Then it will be too late and we will miss the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to get killed against the Mavs.

Kobe with a season-high 9 turnovers? That was hard to watch.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the spurs arent even that good (could give a **** if they are the nba champs)
i know it gets repetetive.....but as long as the Lakers have Kwame Brown on the floor for more than 5 minutes a game they will not reach their full potential, and i think without him and a mediocre center or pf in place of him the lakers can be title contenders


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

And Luke hasn't had a clue all season he got paid and went into a retirement mode, he can't score at allnow he can't make a shot outside of a layup. 

Fisher had an off game shooting as did Farmar but hey we make a hero out of Udoka.

And Kwame was well Kwame.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Udoka looked like MJ out there, very sad....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the spurs arent even that good (could give a **** if they are the nba champs)
> i know it gets repetetive.....but as long as the Lakers have Kwame Brown on the floor for more than 5 minutes a game they will not reach their full potential, and i think without him and a mediocre center or pf in place of him the lakers can be title contenders


Did you watch the game didn't you see our 2nd option in Odom take 7 shots despite saying all freaking week he was gonna take more of the scoring load.

He cost us this game. not Kwame stumbling around.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar is a ****ing *******! He was picking up stupid foul after stupid foul. He must have missed like 3 layups.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is why they really need a coach as the color commentator because Jon Barry was saying some stupid crap the entire game...so what I'm going to do is say what should have been said during the game.

Spurs simple came out and played at their game. They played man-to-man defense and really stressed at keeping their hands ready for the passing lanes, as a result, when kobe faced up, nobody was open. I'm not sure to blaim this on the team or on Phil, but the immediate next play for the Lakers should have been a screen play but instead they ran the same exact iso for kobe the next two times that ended up misses and easy buckets for the Spurs. Phil immediately calls a timeout which was a very good move. After the timeout, there were no subs, which was fine, but they did not change their strategy and the Spurs continue to capitalizes. Kwame, Odom, and Walton were non existent in the post which made the night tough for Fisher. As the quarter went on, not only did Phil make a sub too late, he made the wrong sub. Instead of putting back Ronny, who gave the Lakers the first half lead, he brings in Sasha and Farmer. With no post play, Sasha and farmer were useless during the third - combined that with a career play from Udoka and Ginobli coming out the box, the Spurs went form nine down to up ten to end the third.

The best way I can show the difference in game managment was how Phil handle the third where he did not make the right subs, and how Gregg handle the fourth where he made all the right timeouts and subs to make sure that the Lakers did not come back. You cannot coach lazy when you are up against a team that's most of their players are vets and know how to capitalize on mistakes - which they did all during the second have.

As for Kwame, we already know he sucks. Blaming every loss on him is like beating up your stuff animal that's right next to you just to relieve anger.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

A shame the team completely choked in the third quarter and seemed resigned to a loss after the huge momentum swing; they didn't even try in the 4th.

Would've liked to see a better result after such a solid first half, and a fine outing by Turiaf along with Kobe and Walton doing very well on the glass.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> This is why they really need a coach as the color commentator because Jon Barry was saying some stupid crap the entire game...so what I'm going to do is say what should have been said during the game.
> 
> Spurs simple came out and played at their game. They played man-to-man defense and really stressed at keeping their hands ready for the passing lanes, as a result, when kobe faced up, nobody was open. I'm not sure to blaim this on the team or on Phil, but the immediate next play for the Lakers should have been a screen play but instead they ran the same exact iso for kobe the next two times that ended up misses and easy buckets for the Spurs. Phil immediately calls a timeout which was a very good move. After the timeout, there were no subs, which was fine, but they did not change their strategy and the Spurs continue to capitalizes. Kwame, Odom, and Walton were non existent in the post which made the night tough for Fisher. As the quarter went on, not only did Phil make a sub too late, he made the wrong sub. Instead of putting back Ronny, who gave the Lakers the first half lead, he brings in Sasha and Farmer. With no post play, Sasha and farmer were useless during the third - combined that with a career play from Udoka and Ginobli coming out the box, the Spurs went form nine down to up ten to end the third.
> 
> ...


I agree with the analysis here. 

But Odom has to take a Lion's share of the blame. 

He's coasting through games like he's not vital to the team.

He had small guys on him all night and he couldn't score on them and wouldn't shoot the ball. 

Kobe against that sorta defensive team needs his teammates to stay connected and active or he'll get forced into bad turnovers, they force him into help and he turns it over. 

Bodies stopped moving, the ball starts sticking and the Spurs blew the game open. 

I can take losing to the Spurs but you can't have your 2nd best player in Odom have no clue what the team needs from him he has to go down taking between 15-20 shots. 

7 shots thats unacceptable by Odom.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree with the analysis here.
> 
> But Odom has to take a Lion's share of the blame.
> 
> ...


Agree completely


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> This game and the season belongs on the back of sorry *** Lamar Odom, he can't score on guys 6'5 , pathetic he took 7 shots in the game. He's been floating all season long he's the problem KObe needs a second guy, this isn't about Kwame,or Fisher its all about Odom.
> 
> He refuses to shoot and acts like he doesn't care about what the team needs from him to win


I agree with your comment 100% Jazzy. We all know what too expect from Kwame, which is to produce nothing. Lamar only seems content when things are going his way and he gets frustrated easily when opposing players apply pressure on him, I don't understand how he doesn't adjust to this. He's playing in the NBA for crying out loud, does he not understand that other players aren't gonna give him a free ticket through the lane? I don't comprehend how he doesn't realize how important his production is to this team when he does produce. He needs to tell himself everynight too come out and score at least 20 points and 9 boards a game. Why Lamar are you doing this? At least have some motivation to go out and play for your son who you lost. I'm truly bamboozled.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not going to blame anyone, because I had class and didn't watch it. I didn't even record this game because I really felt in my heart the Lakers had no choice without Bynum out there.

Kwame sucks.. No surprise, etc.. We all knew that.. But the one thing I thought, according to Brown supporters, he is one of the better defenders in the this league, and he is always effective against Tim Duncan... Then I look at Tim Duncan's state line... 28/17............... WOW. Thats the better set of numbers he has put up all year, especially since his injury where he hasn't been very dominate.. It's good to see the booing, etc made Kwame go out there and try and prove the world he can at least defend if not rebound and score...

But again, I wont blame him or anyone mainly. Looks pretty bad statistically for everyone.. At least Kobe almost had a triple double!!! 29 points, 12 rebounds and 9 turn overs! And of course shooting below 50 percent, nice way to cap it off. I'm sure he got no credit for this loss because Lamar seemed to have some sort of bone head play towards the end that pissed everyone off... Having 9 turn overs against a team that is known for taking advantage of turn overs probably didn't hurt the Lakers chances of winning...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Did you watch the game didn't you see our 2nd option in Odom take 7 shots despite saying all freaking week he was gonna take more of the scoring load.
> 
> He cost us this game. not Kwame stumbling around.


its like the team plays sorrier when kwame is out on the floor, CUZ HE CANT DO ANYTHING, putting two hands in the air to defend duncan is not good enough, Turiaf atleast challenged his shots and how many times did he block him ? ?? and why the **** did phi leave turiaf out of the game soooo long in the 3rd if he saw the lakers were deteriorating with kwame on the floor, and yes lamar odom sucked like he has been sucking recently but kwame on the floor just killed the lakers even when he didnt even touch the ball..........
its fine, we all recognize he sucks, and the lakers can get away with having him out on the court against sorry teams, but his mere presence on the court is going to cost big time against the upper tier teams


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

What killed the Lakers was the spurs perimeter shooting Ime Udoka! And Lamar is not the reason the Lakers lost, you guys talk like if Lamar Is suppose to be the second scorer. But he is not that kind of player he is a pass first guy who is unselfish and is playing out of position he needs to be more of a point forward like walton. That is what Bynum was evolving into. Better luck next time guys.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I've said it for years now that the Kobe/Odom experiment just doesn't mesh.

Both are guys that see their best game come from the dribble. 

Both are guys that need the ball to have the most impact on a game.

Its why Butler was such a better fit to Bryant's game (he moved without the ball and looked to score aggressively).

A.) Lamar doesn't slash as much as you need the 3 in the triagle too.
B.) Lamar sitting around the 3 point line is dubious at best because he is either A.) Waiting for the ball or B.) looking for a jump shot when he isn't a shooter.

That said... he is a good defender in my opinion, his length bothers people. He is also a good rebounder and crucial for pushing the ball at the 4 spot. I don't think he is a 3... I think he is a 4 when used most effectively


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

daddy primetime42 said:


> What killed the Lakers was the spurs perimeter shooting Ime Udoka! And Lamar is not the reason the Lakers lost, you guys talk like if Lamar Is suppose to be the second scorer. But he is not that kind of player he is a pass first guy who is unselfish and is playing out of position he needs to be more of a point forward like walton. That is what Bynum was evolving into. Better luck next time guys.


is that right


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

daddy primetime42 said:


> What killed the Lakers was the spurs perimeter shooting Ime Udoka! And Lamar is not the reason the Lakers lost, you guys talk like if Lamar Is suppose to be the second scorer. But he is not that kind of player he is a pass first guy who is unselfish and is playing out of position he needs to be more of a point forward like walton. That is what Bynum was evolving into. Better luck next time guys.


Do you watch the NBA? Odom gets paid 13.2 million...shouldnt expected to be a SECOND OPTION?!? Anytime he tries to assert himself on offense he usually does great/amazing. He just goes through the motions most of the time.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

daddy primetime42 said:


> What killed the Lakers was the spurs perimeter shooting Ime Udoka! And Lamar is not the reason the Lakers lost, you guys talk like if Lamar Is suppose to be the second scorer. But he is not that kind of player he is a pass first guy who is unselfish and is playing out of position he needs to be more of a point forward like walton. That is what Bynum was evolving into. Better luck next time guys.


Umm Odom IS supposed to be the second scorer on the team, especially when Bynum is out.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Umm Odom IS supposed to be the second scorer on the team, especially when Bynum is out.


Says Who? you? Please, didnt walton just get a raise why cant he be the second option, money does not define your position that is ludicrous. Is it a coincidence that Odom plays better with out kobe, loyal bull is right about the kobe/Odom project there is no chemistry together.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

daddy primetime42 said:


> Says Who? you? Please, didnt walton just get a raise why cant he be the second option, money does not define your position that is ludicrous. Is it a coincidence that Odom plays better with out kobe, loyal bull is right about the kobe/Odom project there is no chemistry together.


Well Phil Jackson has only said it dozens of times... about Odom being the second option, and where did I ever say anything about money?

I think we can all agree on Loyal Bull's post, as we all have known that for a long time, at least most of us have, which is why we want Odom traded.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Well Phil Jackson has only said it dozens of times... about Odom being the second option, and where did I ever say anything about money?
> 
> I think we can all agree on Loyal Bull's post, as we all have known that for a long time, at least most of us have, which is why we want Odom traded.


sorry on the money thing i was talking to darizzle, Phil also destroyed kobes rep in his book but i guess he took that back. So he is not very credible just because he wants him to be a certain way it does not mean Odom can deliver. I agree with you, dont get me wrong I just dont think Odom deserves the blame for the losses ithink Kobe is to blame also.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Woops - brain fart


----------

